# Archery Javelina



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Had an opportunity to do a do it yourself archery Javelina in south Texas this last week. We had a great time, saw lots of animals, and were able to get into some Javelina.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

nice job!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet, so did y'all cook any up? Looks like a good time was had by all except the javelina's


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

We did. Just made some Javelina tacos last night. Turned out really good!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Stinky bastards!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bowdacious said:


> Stinky bastards!!


They may be stinky but they do taste good.

As long as you take care of them right.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Envious!
Congrats


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have done that a couple of times (feral hogs). Last time was about 15 years ago. Was a lot of fun, but I have to agree about the stench. I much prefer the feral hogs when it comes to eating. After my son shot his Javy, the stink was so bad that I would pass on them when they would come in. Fun hunt though and I would like to go again. Maybe next time I will be able to overcome the stink and let the string go on one.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

While they did stink, I didn't think it was all that bad. I used a different knife for the hide than I did for the meat, and it turned out great. I'll be going after them again next year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you skin them just be aware of the sent gland on the back near the rear end. I have never used a different knife on them and have never had a problem as long as you are aware of it. I is a lot like the sent glands on deer, some people have to mess with them and then get the chemicals all over the meat and then wonder why it taste like sh1#. 

I have shot over 20 of them and a buddy of mine that goes with me to Arizona has shot just as many and of all of them we have only had one that was useless as far as eating, and that one took us a couple of hours to find in the heat of the day. Other than that one they all have been eaten.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Absolutely. I just stayed way away from the gland, and was fine. Meat turned out great. I didn't find it to be any more musky than an antelope or something.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Whoa looks gnarly! In jealous


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Were you aware that they are not a "pig" but are closer related to rats? We brought home both a Javy and Feral hog. Much preferred the hog, but the javy was good. We had the skull boiled and it is sitting in my office. Makes a nice conversation piece. I have my bear skull as well. 

I just talked with a guy the other day who goes to Arizona regularly and hunts them. Got the juices flowing to want to make a trip next year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know where people keep coming up with the idea that a javelina is related to a rat and I would like to see any facts to that idea. 

The common javelina that lives in the southwest desert areas of the US is related to the collard peccary of South America which is member of the Tayassuidae familyor New World Pigs and has nothing to do with "rats"


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Javelina are cool animals. They are the only peccary in the United States, and are only in Arizona, New Mexico, and Texas. While they are pig like, they are in the Tayassuidae family, and are in South and Central America. They are a very unique animal to hunt. I found the meat to be good, but agree that the hogs are a bit better to eat.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Scientific definition 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peccary


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I stand corrected.


----------

